# Accès Facebook sur Safari impossible



## louloututu (8 Mai 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Depuis hier, je ne peux plus aller sur "Facebook" depuis Safari. J'ai redémarré mon mac, mais rien n'y fait. 
J'ai essayé sur Chrome, et là il n'y a aucun problème cela fonctionne. 
Avez vous une solution?

Merci par avance!!


----------



## pascalformac (8 Mai 2014)

fais lesz tests usuels
acces sur autre session 
et si OK sur session 2
nettoyer les traces  fessebeurck de ton safari session 1 ( cookies, mots de passe fessebeurck  voire purger le cache safari)


----------



## louloututu (8 Mai 2014)

C'est bon. Ca remarche. Mercii bcp
@++


----------

